# new



## semkruse (Mar 27, 2008)

HI
I have a pair off rollers for two weeks now and can i let them go out or did i need to wait two more weeks ???

Thanks


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe but I'd wait a couple more to be safe.*

It's best to let them nest first but not completely necessary. Two weeks is pretty quick.

Bill


----------



## semkruse (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Bill i will do that


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

When you have just obtained some New Pigeons, I would wait as long as I could, before I would release them.
When they are comfortable, and setteled, and have the knowledge of their New surroundings, only then, I would let them fly. For a short time only.
Then proceed, with other training.
I've only owned homers, so I go as easy as possable.

Maybe this should be under preformance breeds?


----------



## semkruse (Mar 27, 2008)

thank you ND COOPER i will wait until they ready........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I agree you should wait until about 4 weeks. Make sure they know the surroundings, are well trained to the trap. How old are they?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ND Cooper said:


> Maybe this should be under preformance breeds?


****DONE*****


----------



## semkruse (Mar 27, 2008)

she just lay egg one hours a go i'm very happy ...thanks


----------

